# connectivite



## kaboum (5 Avril 2010)

bonjour,

c'est bizarre mais je ne trouve pas tant que ca d'articles sur l'iPad et une question me taraude:
avez vous vu qq chose traitant des possibilites du port USB en option?
ca ne marche qu'avec un APN? si oui, tous?
et est ce que ca marche avec autre chose?

merci et joyeux lundi.


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2010)

L'ajout d'un connecteur permettant de brancher de l'USB se limite aujourd'hui aux appareils photo. Donc, tu ne peux brancher un disque dur externe afin de l'utiliser comme mémoire supplémentaire sur l'iPad. 

Mais bon, peut-être que d'ici quelque temps d'autres accessoires sortiront.


----------

